# what are max and min depths for substrates in planted tanks?!?! i am using safe



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

If you plan to create slope...the ideal is 3in in the front and 5in in the back!
Can be more or less depend on tank size...


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I would suggest minimum of two inches, and maximum of four inches.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

okay that when i wanted to hear. i ended up with not much of a slope as I will not have any rocks or hills. I plan to gain all my height via different plants and such.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

The substrate should be just thick enough to work in a scape or enough to allow plants to anchor. The maximum height should be relative to the shape of the scape. See below...









Its more about what you wish to achieve. If you are after a basic grow out tank, 3" all around works for generally most plants.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

if thats your tank i am very very impressed!!

makes perfect sense and thank you


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

I have a carpet of HC in .5" of Flourite. 

I would guess that would be the minimum


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

anyone giving you absolute measurements are pulling numbers straight out of their arse.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ad0pwwt17KU&list=PL9E942DDFB65DDB8F


----------



## AquaPlants (Mar 22, 2014)

The back of my aquarium has slopes up to 8inches of Aquasoil.. I'm preparing to start DSM of HC. Should I be concerned about anaerobic problems?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

AquaPlants said:


> The back of my aquarium has slopes up to 8inches of Aquasoil.. I'm preparing to start DSM of HC. Should I be concerned about anaerobic problems?


Yes.

You can do some things to help minimize the risks (plant roots and Malaysian Trumpet Snails can help), but keep that risk in mind. Any time you do any work in the tank I'd recommend a very large water change afterwards just in case you might hit a bubble.

I had a massive fish die-off some years back after pushing my 90gal from one room into another that I'm pretty sure was from disturbing some H2O2 pockets (my best guess, at any rate).

Most people say 2-4" because that's really all that's needed by most of the plants we keep. Only gignormous plants (like swords or crypts) will have much deeper root systems.


----------

